# bronchiolitis question



## veggiecow (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all! question...I am seeing an icreasing number of bronchiolitis diagnoses on my office's charts. However, the providers are not documenting (nor testing for) the organism causing it. 
In the icd9 book the code for bronchiolitis references to 466.19 and is written as "Acute Bronchiolitis Due To Other Infectious Organisms- Use Additional Code To Identify Organism". Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but I cannot use this 466.19 code unless I also capture the code for the organism, right?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 14, 2009)

*You can still use the code*

You can still use the code ... it's just telling you that it is NOT RSV but "some other organism."  In a perfect world the physicians would give us enough information to allow us to more accurately code, and then you could code the actual organism. 

I can't get some physicians to routinely specify Type I vs Type II diabetes! 

Just wait till ICD-10 ... 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

